# Summer Tour 2012



## Lyxen (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey all. My band's touring from Chicago through a few states southwest towards California then playing as well back again.  All the flyers and dates/locations are on the band's website. So if we are in your area come on down stop by. Furry friendly I wear some stage clothing that's outlandishly fun and a tail most of the time so feel free to wear whatever you want it's alot of fun at our shows so stop in and say hello, get a beer and rock n roll!!

http://thelaffinghyenas.com


----------

